# DUDA Trimmer cermet



## pete77 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hola, les escribo por una d duad que tengo medio tonta, estoy armando este amplificador de 60w para bajo, ya tengo todo echo pero compre los trimmer cermet  (R3 y R9) el problema es que el circuito solo muestra dos conexiones, y el trimmer tiene tres patas (1 2 y 3) yo lo que hice fue conectar 1 a un lado y 2 a otro, y 3 lo deje sin usar, esta bien esto?

nada mas 

saludos y gracias


----------



## Apollo (Nov 13, 2006)

Hola pete77:

Normalmente esa es una solución, aunque com estás trabajando con audio, podría causarte interferencia o meter ruido.

La otra solución que que juntes 2 con 3, y entonces ya tienes 2 conexiones, 1 y la union 2y3. T va a dar el mismo funcionamiento.

Saludos   

P.D. Ninguna pregunta es tonta mi amigo, ni lo menciones.


----------

